# Intel 4965 on Dell XPS m1330

## newXPSuser

Hi,

I just tried to install 2008.0 beta on my Dell laptop and failed  :Wink: 

my problem is that the device ist not shown in ifconfig -a or any other network-dialog, but dmesg shows that it is there, also the mac80211 is loaded...

here ist my output of lsmod:

```
Module                  Size  Used by

iwl4965               165748  0 

mac80211              107268  1 iwl4965

cfg80211                5384  1 mac80211

snd_hda_intel         252828  1 

snd_pcm                60036  1 snd_hda_intel

snd_timer              16132  1 snd_pcm

snd_page_alloc          7432  2 snd_hda_intel,snd_pcm
```

my lspci output:

 *Quote:*   

> 00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation Mobile Memory Controller Hub (rev 0c)
> 
> 00:01.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation Mobile PCI Express Root Port (rev 0c)
> 
> 00:1a.0 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) USB UHCI Contoller #4 (rev 02)
> ...

 

the device is not shown, but I think the "Network controller: Intel Corporation Unknown device 4229 (rev 61)" is the 4965 chip...

and my dmesg | grep 4965 output:

 *Quote:*   

> iwl4965: Intel(R) Wireless WiFi Link 4965AGN driver for Linux, 1.2.23ds
> 
> iwl4965: Copyright(c) 2003-2007 Intel Corporation
> 
> iwl4965: Detected Intel Wireless WiFi Link 4965AGN
> ...

 

I tried all tutorials and tipps from the forums, built in all necessary modules etc in kernel, but no success... now I'm confused...

please help^^

greets

XPSuser

----------

## bunder

update-pciids should fix that "unknown device".

cheers

----------

## newXPSuser

thank you for your quick answer!

the problem, that the card is not listed in lspci is fixed, but my problem, that the card isn't visible in ifconfig -a is still there...

do you have any other ideas to fix this?

thanks so far

XPSuser

----------

## newXPSuser

is there nobody who solved this problem?

----------

## swimmer

Did you install the latest iwl4965-ucode already?

HTH

swimmer

----------

## newXPSuser

yes, the latest version (version 4.44.1.20) is installed...

i don't know what to do :/

but thanks for you help!

XPSuser

----------

## Moji

newXPSuser,

I have that exact same laptop model and wireless card and it is the best experience I've had with a linux wireless card by far. I'm not bragging but saying that we should be able to get this working perfectly.

If the card isn't showing up with a ifconfig -a it sounds like a kernel problem. There are some kernel sources that don't support the iwlwifi packages.

What version of iwlwifi are you using?(I'm using: 1.2.23)

What kernel sources are you using?(I'm using linux-2.6.23-gentoo-r9, with gcc 4.2.3, Don't recomend the 4.2.3 yet, if you do change use 4.2.2)

What use flags do you have turned on for the iwlwifi package?(should be built with: ipw4965 kernel_linux -ipw3945)

Here is the guide that I used, go through it really quick and make sure you didn't miss a step:

http://gentoo-wiki.com/Dell_XPS_M1330#Wireless

Also if you've changed kernels since you build iwlwifi make sure you rebuild the iwlwifi module.

```
emerge -v iwlwifi
```

Hope that helps,

-MJ

----------

